# Cat not using litter tray



## MrsCoops (Sep 23, 2008)

hi peeps!

our 9 week old kitten has been living with us for 3 weeks now - she was litter trained when we got her, and has always been good at using the litter tray in our house ... since Friday though, she has peed on my leather bean bag twice!!! :thumbdown: didn't even notice it last night until I sat in it!!! :angry:

anyway, we think the 1st time she did it on Friday was because we had locked her in the living room for 15 minutes while we tidied the hall/kitchen where we'd had repairs done - we didn't want her getting covered in dust etc - stupidly, we forgot to put her litter tray in with her and she was obviously needing the loo, so went on the bean bag. we cleaned it up & wiped it down with anti-bacterial wipes...but last night, we noticed she had gone again in the same place (as I said, I had the pleasure of sitting in it - jumped up again quick enough, I can tell you)!  she had access to her litter tray all day, so not sure why she decided to go elsewhere! can she smell where she has gone previously & now thinks its her litter tray? she has been using her tray all weekend, apart from this 2 incidents...

any suggestions how we can get her out of this habit???

xx


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

squirt the area with the worst smelling perfum you can find I use poisen to mask my kittens accidents as Im allergic to it love the smell mind they all bolt when I pick it up lol


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

You need to remove the smell of the urine completely. Try something like urine off. I would remove the bean bag for the time being as well, just to break the habit. She obviously got caught short the first time and babies can not hold it if they need to go, and repeated the process because she could smell she had wee'd there before.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

I have had this with kittens too...they are unsure when we have brought them into the house so they find somewhere that looks like a good place to go and then continue using it!!! I find that I need to keep them away from that area and ensure that they don't have access to it until they get back into the habit of using the tray. It really shouldn't take long at all and as long as you completely get rid of the smell, they shouldn't go there again once they are reintroduced.

Lou
X


----------

